# Ballmer is an idiot....



## mightyjlr (Oct 4, 2004)

CNET Article 



> LONDON--Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer, speaking to a gathering of reporters here, didn't pass up the opportunity to take several digs at archrival Apple Computer.
> 
> At the heart of his criticism of Apple was DRM (digital rights management) technology, which aims to help content providers such as record labels and movie studios control their intellectual property--or at least ensure all royalties are paid and copyrights observed.
> 
> ...


What does everyone think about this?  I used to have some respect for Ballmer, but no more.  To say Apple's DRM is not easy to use is like saying the light switch in my bedroom is not easy to use.  I never have to worry about it, it always works.  What an idiot.  I'm sure Microsoft can come up with some DRM that is easier to "use".


----------



## Stridder44 (Oct 4, 2004)

This man should be arrested on charges of being so damn stupid.


----------



## Gnomo (Oct 4, 2004)

<sarcasm>Obviously, if it doesn't belong to M$ it must be stolen (insert rant about 'lost' revenue here), and difficult to use.  And of course, no one would ever put their CD collection on their iPod.</sarcasm>



			
				mightyjlr said:
			
		

> I used to have some respect for Ballmer


 Really??  I lost all respect for Ballmer after his "Developers" (aka monkey) dance...what extremely little I had in the first place.


----------



## kendall (Oct 4, 2004)

is ballmer wrong?  look at your ipods people, is there any stolen music on it?  "rolleyes"  im looking at mine and all i have to say is "no comment."

as for Apples DRM.  considering it only works with the iPod (by Apples choice i assume), one might say it isnt that easy to use.

yeah, MS is just taking pot shots at Apple because the iPod is #1 but never mock MS.  they have enough money and will power to stick around and see whatever portable media player and DRM they choose become #1 over the iPod 10 x over.


----------



## mightyjlr (Oct 4, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> is there any stolen music on it?"


Why, no there isn't.  And the other 2000 songs are from CDs I purchased.  You know what they say about assuming...


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2004)

He's a moron in my book.  Nothing he says has any value.  The only ones who think he's God are the fools who go bankrupt trying to get their MS certifications.  They live off of everything he says.  Makes me sick.

Personally, the only one that was of any value in that company was Paul Allen.  I mean, look at what he's doing now.  Looks a lot more innovative than what Microsoft --and especially Ballmer-- are doing.

It's pretty sad, but I can actually picture Ballmer jumping around like a fool at a developer's conference in a cheerleader outfit.  Makes me wish I hadn't thought of that after havinga hefty dinner <HuRL!!> ::


----------



## btoth (Oct 4, 2004)

I always though of him as Gates' henchman.   Like he'd beat-up anyone that got in the way.

I'd like to write him a letter saying "All I use Windows for is to download my music that I listen to on my Mac."  

I'd like to know how the iPod is any different than any other MP3 player in regards to 'stolen' music.  I really doubt MS will come out with anything better on their own.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Oct 4, 2004)

He sounds like a man who just came out of a bar and is ranting about how unfair Apple is to Microsoft or whatever drivel that has spewed from his mouth.

I think Ballmer is equivalent of a prime minister making the deals and controlling Microsoft while Gates collects the money.


----------



## kendall (Oct 4, 2004)

mightyjlr said:
			
		

> Why, no there isn't.  And the other 2000 songs are from CDs I purchased.  You know what they say about assuming...



well pin a rose on your nose!  ::sleepy::


----------



## soulseek (Oct 5, 2004)

i remember a time when Napster was ruling the world 

and i remember a time when Audiogalaxy had become even more dangerous...

these 2 apps (and later kazaa) wher all born and became powerful under windows  

what did microsoft do to stop them ? (and im sure microsoft could do something, theyve done it  in the past so many times) 


oh and kendall. we know we shouldnt mock MS an balmer, cause ull start crying... dont worry little boy, go play with ur microsoft toys


----------



## soulseek (Oct 5, 2004)

and apple has given many ipod users the Easiest solution to have leg. music on their ipod. the iTMS makes it so damn easy for a 5 year old or a 70 year old to buy music it and add it to the ipod !!!


its a shame ppl like Kendall and Balmer get upset about such beautiful things


----------



## soulseek (Oct 5, 2004)

u can also (not u kendall ull get upsed) check out the article at http://www.theregister.com/2004/10/04/ballmer_ipod_thieves/
it kinda makes fun of balmer.. but they're right!!!


----------



## Decado (Oct 5, 2004)

did anyone respect ballmer before this? 
people tend to forget that ipod owners can (and will unless they are stupid or got very special reasons) put their legally bought cd's on their ipod to begin with. And most people who buy an ipod does that because they love to listen to music, and because of that fact they probably have around 100 cds bought during the nineties and the last few years. to buy 100 cds, or about 1500 "tunes" during a 14 year period you would only have had to spend about 6 dollars a month (that doesnt count all the cd's you got as birthday- and christmasgifts. all legally, ballmer.


----------



## Viro (Oct 5, 2004)

Every successful company needs a nutcase. At Sun the leaders of Big Iron Unix, they have Jonathan Schwartz. At Oracle the leaders of databases, they've got Larry Ellison. At MS leader of well, you know, Ballmer fits the role.

Maybe if Apple wants to increase it's market share beyond the 'measely' 2% currently, it could hire some loony to be on the board and do press conferences.


----------



## Decado (Oct 5, 2004)

But apple got that Casanova guy, the chief of quicktime or something, and he got a lot of crazy shirts, and until a year ago he also had crazy hair.


----------



## fryke (Oct 5, 2004)

I think had Ballmer said that 'some' people still have 'lots of' illegal music on their iPods, he'd simply be right and we wouldn't have this discussion. Kendall: It's how he puts it. He basically says that iPod users are thieves as if it were impossible to fill your iPod with legally acquired songs. And he's quite wrong there...


----------



## soulseek (Oct 5, 2004)

its one thing being crazy and another thing being stupid, idiotic, and simply a fool with lots of money like balmer !!!

at least bill gates is damn smart, not stupid as a wall !


----------



## senne (Oct 5, 2004)

Apple is using Apple's DRM, not Windows's DRM, that's why.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 5, 2004)

@soulseek:
Do not mock walls  Walls are VERY useful!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 5, 2004)

> "We've had DRM (digital rights management) in Windows for years," Ballmer said. "The most common format of music on an iPod is stolen."


Yeah?  So is your entire OS.


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2004)

Balmer said:
			
		

> "We've had DRM (digital rights management) in Windows for years," Ballmer said. "The most common format of music on an iPod is stolen."



Like is most software on many kids' owned PCs.


----------



## Stridder44 (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. Balmer makes even rocks look smart.


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 5, 2004)

I dont have an iPod ... yet .... but i have zero stolen music and zero stolen software.  it is hard and expensive to keep it that way too, but i prefer to have my computers legal just to have one less thing to "worry" about.  I do have all 500 of my cds on my computer in three formats though.

i was laughing so hard when i saw the "BallmerDance" it still makes me laugh.


----------



## markceltic (Oct 5, 2004)

I've seen that Ballmer Dance to & it ain't pretty!Maybe somebody spiked his cup 'o joe or messed with his medication.


----------



## scruffy (Oct 5, 2004)

Developers!  Developers!  Developers!  Developers!

http://achurch.org/media/ballmer.avi

Dear oh dear


----------



## iMan (Oct 5, 2004)

ha ha ha ha oooohhhhhhhhh my god..that balmer guy is nuts; just saw the 'Balmer dance', how embarrassing.

Viktor


----------



## soulseek (Oct 6, 2004)

http://news.com.com/Ballmer+sees+squeeze+on+Longhorn+deadline/2100-1016_3-5397291.html



> He did not repeat that phrasing on Tuesday, instead saying, "I don't know what I said exactly, but it was bad."



the guys a fu*king idiot and it saddens me that ppl like him are aloud to make such comments that have an effect on ppl.... 
its a shame...


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2004)

allowed to speak?!?!


----------



## soulseek (Oct 6, 2004)

well yeah pds. think before u speak.
hes vice president of miscrosoft,

what ever he says does have a big effect on ppl. hes should be given such a job...

on the other hand donald rumseld and dick cheney are just as idiots as him  ... go figure ...

something wrong with the US ?? (scratch scratch)


----------



## theed (Oct 6, 2004)

I like the implication that "stolen" is a format.  So to complete the lunacy for mr. balls-to-the-wall-mer I've gone and renamed all of my .mp3's to .stolen and associated the .stolen extension with iTunes.

Yeah, and I'm part of Dumbledore's Army.  We're coming to get you! ... I'm just waiting for microsoft to officially take on the slogan "Share and Enjoy" and make reality match farcical sci-fi in letter as well as in spirit.


----------



## markceltic (Oct 6, 2004)

theed said:
			
		

> I like the implication that "stolen" is a format.  So to complete the lunacy for mr. balls-to-the-wall-mer I've gone and renamed all of my .mp3's to .stolen and associated the .stolen extension with iTunes.
> 
> Yeah, and I'm part of Dumbledore's Army.  We're coming to get you! ... I'm just waiting for microsoft to officially take on the slogan "Share and Enjoy" and make reality match farcical sci-fi in letter as well as in spirit.


   `OMG that is funny guy  A plus rep for you,whoops sorry wrong forum!Okay I'll just rate this thread excellent then


----------



## applewhore (Oct 7, 2004)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Yeah?  So is your entire OS.


i'm amazed no-one had mentioned this before!  so true...    ::ha::


----------



## karavite (Oct 8, 2004)

I was just about to add something similar - stealing music is one thing, how about ideas to the point you ruin people's life, work and companies? Steve Balmer is the last person on earth to give anyone an ethics lesson. I'm sure his little 12 year old brat approaches his school work by cheating and plagarizing - I mean, it made Daddy rich, so why can't the little snot do it too? Well son, it's not how you play the game, it is winning at any cost and damn your integrity along the way. If you get in trouble, just buy out the school principal and you will be fine.


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't take this clown seriously after this....

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=ballmerwindows.wmv


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 9, 2004)

He back peddles like politician now.


----------

